# Flats are back!



## Shoediva (Sep 8, 2004)

*Name:* Lara Alcantara

*Shoes:* Aldo

*Style:* Basic jeans get a bohemian makeover with oversize sunglasses, an ethnic-inspired scarf, and these funky flats with heart-shaped details. It's important to get the length of your pants just right. These jeans are perfect -- short enough to keep from dragging under flats but long enough to lengthen legs.

By Sasha Emmons






*Name: *Candace Spann

*Shoes:* Esprit

*Style:* Punk meets ladylike in these grommeted, pointy black flats. Flats dress up these denim capris, making them Casual Friday appropriate






*Name:* Marisol Antunez

*Shoes:* Payless

*Style:* Since flats won't do much to make legs look longer, be sure to pair them with flattering skirts, like this black, knee-length A-line. Mary Jane-style flats complete this feminine look.






*Name:* Laura Eckstein

*Shoes:* Sam &amp; Libby

*Style:* An unexpected pop of red gives your favorite lived-in jeans new life. Pointy toes mean shoes won't be buried under bootcut legs.






*Name:* Dina Alessi

*Shoes:* Diane B

*Style:* The best part about flats? They can be comfy _and_ elegant. These sleek black flats, adorned with a flower, tie this black-and-white combo together perfectly.

_Source: Ladies Home Journal_


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 8, 2004)

I love those Daisy ones and the black patent, my daughter has a pair for school like that. I just got a pair of pale blue suede slouch boots with a wedge heel but its really hot today so by the time winter comes they will be like yesterday


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 8, 2004)

Those are way cute! I am looking for a pair, I actually dont own any flats except for flip flops. I am only 5'2 so I feel really short in flats, but I'm gonna give it a try!

Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk*



I love those Daisy ones and the black patent, my daughter has a pair for school like that. I just got a pair of pale blue suede slouch boots with a wedge heel but its really hot today so by the time winter comes they will be like yesterday


----------



## Californian (Sep 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva*



*Name:* Lara Alcantara

*Shoes:* Aldo

*Style:* Basic jeans get a bohemian makeover with oversize sunglasses, an ethnic-inspired scarf, and these funky flats with heart-shaped details. It's important to get the length of your pants just right. These jeans are perfect -- short enough to keep from dragging under flats but long enough to lengthen legs.

By Sasha Emmons






*Name: *Candace Spann

*Shoes:* Esprit

*Style:* Punk meets ladylike in these grommeted, pointy black flats. Flats dress up these denim capris, making them Casual Friday appropriate






*Name:* Marisol Antunez

*Shoes:* Payless

*Style:* Since flats won't do much to make legs look longer, be sure to pair them with flattering skirts, like this black, knee-length A-line. Mary Jane-style flats complete this feminine look.






*Name:* Laura Eckstein

*Shoes:* Sam &amp; Libby

*Style:* An unexpected pop of red gives your favorite lived-in jeans new life. Pointy toes mean shoes won't be buried under bootcut legs.






*Name:* Dina Alessi

*Shoes:* Diane B

*Style:* The best part about flats? They can be comfy _and_ elegant. These sleek black flats, adorned with a flower, tie this black-and-white combo together perfectly.

_Source: Ladies Home Journal_

Those Aldo shoes are really cute. But the red Sam and Libby's look odd to me. The flower shoes are almost cute except for if you blow on them they might spin like pinwheels. 
I am trying to face my 'inner dwarf' and pull off some of those flats! LOL! I'll be short as heck!


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

They Saved My Feet!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2007)

maybe its just me, but they always give me blisters.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 31, 2007)

Flats can be really cute, especially ballet flats. Those flats those women are wearing are really cute.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 31, 2007)

To be 3 years old, those shoes are pretty cute!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm happy they're back, though I never stopped wearing them!Even though I'm just 5'4 and 1/2" inch, I love ballet flats(come in so many varieties)and a few other types, and it's like they let my feet exhale the way heels don't--when I wore heels, it was like I was always holding my breath, never entirely comfortable.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Flats look horrible on me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

They were "back" in 2004, huh? lol. I like them ok, but I prefer heels. I'm only 5'0".


----------



## Solimar (Jul 31, 2007)

Never owned a pair of flats, but I am reconsidering! If I can wear them in the winter and fall...that would be cool, too. Haha.


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cute but I perfer heels myself... Old fashion I guess..

Karren


----------



## winnipb (Aug 1, 2007)

I personally like wedges. Just bought 3 pair of Areosoles "Kin Ship" Cute and comfy. I do like flats too!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 1, 2007)

Flats rock! They're comfortable and cute and go with almost everything!!!

I actually never realised there was a time when they were 'out'.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 2, 2007)

I love love love flats...they're so comfortable!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

I prefer heels, but I'm glad they're back in for people who don't like to wear heels.


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

yay...comfy is bak!


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm too short to wear flats


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 15, 2007)

is it just me...or does the first person look like a man?

*edit...i think of elton john when i see that picture


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

Love my flats, they're sooo comfy...

I don't like to walk around nyc in high heels every single day - I reserve those for night-outs and special occasions.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 15, 2007)

the underside of the shoe is too thin to prtect your feet so dont wear too much






it was very popular awhile back in hk so popular everyone wears it which arouse drs concern as it hurts ppls feet


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, one thing I know is heels are never out, which is good for a person like myself.

But it's great to see a variety of options coming back for all types of people, not just catering to one style. It's been that way now for quite a few years.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't like flats at all!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 25, 2007)

ditto nury!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 25, 2007)

I love them.

My closet is filled with them.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

I am a heels girl.

*Babyangel*


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't worry much about what is "in" or "out", although I can appreciate some of the styles that are considered in and do like them. I just wear what I like , and I think flats are more comfortable overall. I don't mind heels if they aren't TOO high. Flats OR heels can be bad for your feet, depending on how the shoe is made inside, cusioning, etc., so I always try to find the ones that have good arch support and such.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 25, 2007)

The last pic....mmmmmk.


----------



## SaMa (Aug 25, 2007)

great!! flats are very comfortable - love this shoes i most often wear it. the first in pic is nice


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been loving flats for about the past three years. They're cute and you don"t look too dramatic like when some people where heels at the wrong time.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 27, 2007)

Check out the cute flats at piperlime.com I may have to buy a few.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread is from 2004. Flats are actually out right now and tall heels are in.

However, it's always best to just wear what works best with your body.


----------

